# Vaisakhi Gift - Good Idea?



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 7, 2005)

See attachment...
I made this image myself [rezised and changed file format to put on here so quality may have reduced], but I am going to print it and put in a glass frame [that actually has no wooden edge] and then super glue multi coloured beads around the edge, also give her a card of course.
My mate got my loads of Christmas gifts in a box so I decided to do this for her for Vaisakhi... is it a good idea?

BTW - if anyone here is from London, I would like to know where I can get Vaisakhi cards at a reasonable price... I went to one shop and they wanted £7.50 for a pack or £1 for an individual card... RIP OFF! I am looking to spend about £1.50 for a pack of ten... cheers!

Oh yeah, and I KNOW it is ages until Vaisakhi but I am the sort of person that likes to be prepared. I already have everybody's easter eggs


----------



## Arvind (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Caramel,

This image is such a great thing to see. I myself am going to take a print-out for my desk, of course wont go into those bead details though ... and wow.. u got Easter eggs ready now itself. Confirms that u prepare things so ahead 

Aman Veer, Would it be possible to have some back end script which takes care of resizing the images by itself without bothering the uploaders?

Regards, Arvind.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 7, 2005)

Haha, well if you want me to make one with a specific style and colours for you I can, and that goes for everyone on the forum... I can also do IK ONGKAAR ones as well.
Arvind, if you give me your email address thought PM I will send you the full size version in the original PNG format which is the size of an A4 paper...


----------



## muslim (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey umm im from london and i guess i could get visaki (sorry for spellin mistake) card.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 7, 2005)

muslim said:
			
		

> Hey umm im from london and i guess i could get visaki (sorry for spellin mistake) card.


Hey thanks, all I really wanna know is where I can get them from cheaply... my immediate area is mainly Muslim so not many Sikh places round here.


----------



## muslim (Feb 7, 2005)

lol umm southall?


----------



## Arvind (Feb 7, 2005)

muslim said:
			
		

> Hey umm im from london and i guess i could get visaki (sorry for spellin mistake) card.


Correct spelling is: Vaisakhi. Just helping u to learn.

Regards.


----------



## Arvind (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Caramel,

Please check your PMs. I hv sent one, just now.

Regards.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 7, 2005)

muslim said:
			
		

> lol umm southall?


LOL! That's where I asked and were offered the over-priced ones...


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 7, 2005)

Cool !!   send me too...


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 8, 2005)

PM me your email address and I will


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 8, 2005)

Dumbo !! check out my signatures... LoL


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 8, 2005)

Snow White!! Ok... LoL


----------



## Arvind (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi CC,

I recd three images. Thanks for sending the divine pics.

With appreciation, Arvind.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 9, 2005)

Some others I made...


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 9, 2005)

Fateh jio!!

caramel veerji thoe are truly amazing.. how did u make them?? 

Fateh


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 9, 2005)

With Paint Shop Pro using the kaleidoscope effect.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Caramel, I them all !!


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Feb 13, 2005)

Just thought I'd post an image of it all in it's frame and printed.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 13, 2005)

absolutely stunning. Congrats.


jarnail Singh


----------



## Singhstah (Feb 14, 2005)

heavy pics man :{;o:


----------

